# Eating legumes while breastfeeding



## Montse (Mar 27, 2008)

I am so eager to make some soup with black-eyed peas but am hesitating because I've read that legumes cause babies upset stomachs. Mine is nine weeks old - almost ten. Does anyone have experience eating legumes and having problems?


----------



## Bee21 (Jun 24, 2007)

My dd is almost 8 weeks old, and I eat beans and peas all the time. They never seem to bother her, even though many other things I eat do.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

I've never heard of this! I eat them all the time!


----------



## Montse (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bee21* 
My dd is almost 8 weeks old, and I eat beans and peas all the time. They never seem to bother her, even though many other things I eat do.

First of all, your girls are beautiful and congratulations on your new baby!
Does eating beans enhance your milk production?


----------



## Bee21 (Jun 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Montse* 
First of all, your girls are beautiful and congratulations on your new baby!
Does eating beans enhance your milk production?


Thank you! I haven't noticed any increase in milk production, although I have truckloads of milk to begin with so I'm probably not the best person to ask.


----------



## Montse (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes* 
I've never heard of this! I eat them all the time!









Oh wow! I am making black-eyed pea soup then! I ate lentils, black-eyed peas and black beans all the time while I was pregnant but stopped after my daughter was born. I was so afraid of having a colicky baby and I read eating beans contributes to that as well as other foods. Thankfully, my baby is not colicky at all.


----------



## Montse (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes* 
I've never heard of this! I eat them all the time!









Nora is adorable BTW!


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

^Thanks! Enjoy your beans!!!







:


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

The thing about beans is that the part that makes you gassy occurs when the actual physical beans get to your intestines. So there's no reason they should upset your baby's digestion.

I am certainly not going to argue with anyone who believes her baby gets indigestion from beans, but there's no theoretical basis for it.


----------



## silencia (May 20, 2008)

I have never heard this. Fenugreek, an herb that is recommended to increase breast milk, is a legume. Breastfeeding moms take this all the time, so I think that you are just fine to eat some soup.


----------



## lotusblossom9 (Nov 16, 2007)

The only legume DS has a problem with is garbanzo beans which give him terrible gas. Every other bean does not give him any problems.


----------



## clairedevaux78 (May 1, 2008)

Im vegan and try not to eat too much so, so I end up eating a lot of beans, and we have not had any problems...i would go for it!


----------

